# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Почему ты ещё жив?

## Милая Кися

Почему ты ещё жив? Что держит тебя в этом мире?

----------


## White_Gargouil

~~

----------


## janu0320

> Почему ты ещё жив? Что держит тебя в этом мире?


 Ничего не держит, но и смерть к себе не особо притягивает. Я жив потому что для смерти как и для жизни нужно приложить усилия, это не так легко. Когда умереть для меня будет легче чем существовать дальше, тогда видимо меня и не станет в этом мире.

----------


## jozh

> И осталось еще кое-что. Чувство, что я пока не все узнал, что требуется узнать. Не все ощутил, что нужно было. Я жду, когда источник насовсем иссохнет. И тогда я со спокойной душой развяжу себе руки и буду размышлять, как бы выбраться из этого опустошенного места.


 Именно! Узнаешь чуть бОльшее, крутишь свое сознание так и этак, учишься смотреть на мир и себя в нем под разными углами зрения - и вдруг находишь нечто, что не стоит покидать. Сначала маленькую крошечку, искорку, но потом она начинает разрастаться. Так случилось со мной. От созерцания граней - к прохождению этапов. И вдруг отпускает. Оказывается, мир не просто так прессует нас!)

----------


## Anisa_96

Страх, нет ничего, что держало бы меня, ни родные, ни кто-то из друзей. Я в каком-то промежуточном состоянии и умирать вроде не хочу и жить не хочу. Надежды вроде тоже нет. И радости нет, просто бессмысленное существование.

----------


## Maximillian

Я, честно сказать, даже не знаю как ответить вам на этот вопрос... Я живу чисто по инерции, поскольку нет желаний, мечт. Родственники и близкие люди - это автоматически.

----------


## Rini

1. Страх "А что после?". 
2. Страх выжить инвалидом. 
3. В какой-то степени боязнь боли.
4. Разум, расценивающий мои желания как нечто иррациональное.

----------


## oneway

Желание смерти - то же самое желание покоя. Но принесет ли смерть тела окончательный покой? Маловероятно, кмк. Беспокойство - это лишь чувство, что что-то в жизни неправильно и требует исправления. Возможно, поняв истоки этого чувства, можно сделать его не таким частым гостем.

----------


## White_Gargouil

Маловероятно, что смерть тела принесет окончательный покой? Ну, в таком случае маловероятно, что смерть тела покоя и не принесет. Живые не могут знать, что там будет после и что там было до. 
Но вообще, ох как это печально, когда убиваешься ради покоя, а на том свете получаешь адские пытки, несравнимую вечность сожаления или очередное перерождение в очередное тело. Либо Бог жесток, либо мы неспособны пока еще понять его намерений, либо Его просто нет. Либо Он - есть пустота, что вбирает в себя все эти мнения разом. В любом случае, Он прекрасен. До отвращения великолепен в своей непостижимой изобретательности. 
Истоки чувств дремлют в Эго.

----------


## bruh

наверное страх лишь выжить

----------


## Ханна Марин

инстинкт самосохранения
мое тело спасает меня и пытается выжить)

----------


## Running from God

Я просто ищу смерть красивее и быстрее
Да, это глупые фантазии.
Но не хочу уходить, понимая что меня найдут изуродованным.
А еще хочу полностью продумать день, место и полностью подготовиться морально
Что бы уйти не на этоциях, а с чистыми мыслями

----------


## Unity

А зачем Ваш мозг занят очень часто подобным "планированием" - экой "идеальной смерти"? Ему это в кайф. Сама Мысль "о том", что _проблемы кончатся_. Всё противное - само собой отпадёт и станет необязательным. Что иные "пожалеют" о своей великой Утрате. 
Но это идеи. Игра своими фантазиями. Визуализация (кою мозг наш просто неспособен отличить от яви) чего-то такого, что нас радует и греет, воодушевляет. И мозг, видя это "видео", собой же смонтированное, выдаёт в качестве "награды" дозу эндорфинов - себе самому за свои старания. 
Так это работает. 
Мысли "О смерти" нужны людям для того, чтобы _черпать удовольствие_. Это их предназначение - экая "анестезия", побег от реальности, в которой "всё плохо" и бороться с Вызовами коей нам уже попросту Не Хочется. 
Это важно понять. Интеллектуальная мастурбация на образ своих похорон - это лишь попытка мозга... искать удовольствие, что-нибудь хорошее - дабы "випить" тот сладчайший жизненный Экстракт - коктейль из серотонина ну и дофамина. 
Это и весь "Смысл". 
Ввести мозг в режим "удовольствия" из режима "стресса" и удерживать его в этом состоянии максимально-долго. 

Если понять это - нет необходимости мучить/убивать себя.

----------


## четыр

Потому что мало хочу умереть . Хочу исчезнуть . Желаю вернуть Богу мою жизнь . 
 Раз он считает жизнь ценным подарком .

----------


## Unity

"Хочу" - это лишь мучительное состояние Вашего сознания, кое не приводит к Действиям. Само се желание - ментальный процесс, причиняющий страдания. Если не "желать" (чего бы то ни было) и не отвергать текущее состояние реальности, то и боли нет, совсем, совершенно.

Вы, скажу по секрету, и есть пресловутый "Бог" - источник сознания, мира и всего, что Вы наблюдаете. Вы - себе не давали "жизнь", следственно, не можете ничего ну и никому "вернуть". Жизнь - фундамент природы "Бога", это не отвергнуть и не отменить.

"Дар" или "проклятие" - каждое мгновенье жизни, кою мы влачим - только нам решать.
И Вы каждый миг решаете, что "могло б быть лучше", "не хватает того или этого для полного счастья"... и так саботируете Жизнь, "счастье", "любовь" и "покой" (и прочие плюшки экзистенции). 
Это ум Ваш, рычаги его - во Ваших руках, поймите. 
Никто, кроме Вас, не может изменить избранное Вами "мироощущение" и его параметры.

----------

